# King Obama?



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

I just read the title to this article on Yahoo and my blood pressure went through the roof!

http://news.yahoo.com/presidential-term-limits--necessary-and-right--or-bad-for-democracy-192726518.html

Not only do we need term limits on the president (lower case on purpose), we need them on congress as well!

Ralph

If you want to see me march on Washington, armed and dangerous, keep pushing this idea. I guarantee you I will be outspoken!


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I read a few articles on repealing 22 nd amendment. 
I don't think it will be done for Obama because everyone but his most brainwashed loyalists are starting to pull away from him.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Zimmerman adds, "Nor does Obama have to fear the voters, which might be the scariest problem of all. If he chooses, he could simply ignore their will. And if the people wanted him to serve another term, why shouldn't they be allowed to award him one?"

Even before Obama was elected, I've said the people (plural) of this country are idiots. It took a year too long but most are starting to realize they might have really screwed the pooch on giving him a second term.

THIS^^^ is why presidents can only serve two terms.

I wouldn't worry too much on the opinion of a professor, it's required that not only are they die hard liberals, but since Obama took office they are required to not only drink the kool aid but bath in it as well. I have an uncle (the agreed upon black sheep) who still thinks all these scandals are made up by republicans to discredit our first black president. BTW Obama isn't, Herman Cain, Dr Ben Carson or Allen West would be our first true black president.


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

> BTW Obama isn't, Herman Cain, Dr Ben Carson or Allen West would be our first true black president.


You know that and WE know that, but convince the "entitled" of that.


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

Thats the way democracy is supposed to work. Why is there a limit on term? If he does a good job they will vote him in if not they wont. The current system when the guy gets in again he can have a free for all because he knows hes done anyway if there was a chance of more terms he wouldnt have that attitude.


----------



## dubltrubl (Jul 19, 2010)

ontario hay man said:


> Thats the way democracy is supposed to work. Why is there a limit on term? If he does a good job they will vote him in if not they wont. The current system when the guy gets in again he can have a free for all because he knows hes done anyway if there was a chance of more terms he wouldnt have that attitude.


See, that's the difference between the U.S. and Canada. You live in a democracy, Americans live in a republic. There is a fundamental difference.

Regards,

Steve


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

ontario hay man said:


> Thats the way democracy is supposed to work. Why is there a limit on term? If he does a good job they will vote him in if not they wont. The current system when the guy gets in again he can have a free for all because he knows hes done anyway if there was a chance of more terms he wouldnt have that attitude.


Ontario, my friend, you are absolutely right--that is the way it SUPPOSED to work. However, in Illinois, we have somehow evolved into a a heritage government.

We've had the Daley's in Chicago. the Madigans in Springfield. as well as many, many pols who have been in office for twenty or more years. Every election, there is manipulation of district boundaries so that the Democrats get re-elected.

After watching the system be manipulated by these bozo's, I absolutely want term limits--one term 6-8 years and you're out!

Ralph


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

I totally believe a lot of our current politicians should have unlimited term limits.

*IN PRISON.*


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

Lol the problem is when they know they are done they make sure they go out with a bang. Our politician cancelled our slots at racetracks and other dumb crap then ran


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

ontario hay man said:


> Thats the way democracy is supposed to work. Why is there a limit on term? If he does a good job they will vote him in if not they wont. The current system when the guy gets in again he can have a free for all because he knows hes done anyway if there was a chance of more terms he wouldnt have that attitude.


A democracy can only survive if the people are well informed and do their research, instead the states has become a nation of leeches electing looters to steal from producers.

I personally know a couple of pot heads who only voted for Obama as they thought he was young and hip and would legalize pot, another absolutely hates him, but the union said he should vote for Obama so he did, another simply liked Obama's name more than Mitts, others didn't want to see their benefits dry up, yet another thought our national debt was "only" like 5 trillion dollars and that was all because of Bush.. Do any of those sound like a well informed group of people?

All politicians need term limits, I think some old fart in Michigan has been in office for 60 years now, how in touch with the people can he actually be? Term limits for ALL, then no pension or life long health insurance either, get out of office and go back to work with the same people you tried to screw.


----------



## cornshucker (Aug 22, 2011)

Definitely without a doubt we need term limits. Not only for the president but for the bozos in congress, agree also no insurance no pension no perks of any kind. Politics has evolved into another form of professional wrestling, all BS out front and kissing each others ass behind closed doors. Most of them democrats and republicans are concerned with only one thing and that is getting re-elected. Also we don't need the senile old clowns on the Supreme Court appointed for life. I am getting where I don't like most Republicans for a lot of them are to damn liberal for my tastes. We need Washington to become a dying city with about 80% of the Federal government done away with. Government has become a living breathing thing with a voracious appetite for your hard earned dollars. I think that the Federal Government can take care of the military, national defense and highway infrastructure and leave most of the rest to the state and local governments not that some of them are much better. We have had some bad politicians in the past but Obama, Pelosi and Harry Reid have all got to be close to the Devil himself.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

mlappin said:


> I personally know a couple of pot heads who only voted for Obama as they thought he was young and hip and would legalize pot, another absolutely hates him, but the union said he should vote for Obama so he did, another simply liked Obama's name more than Mitts, others didn't want to see their benefits dry up, yet another thought our national debt was "only" like 5 trillion dollars and that was all because of Bush.. Do any of those sound like a well informed group of people?


I only know 2 people that will admit to voteing for Obammer.I've been giving them heck for quite awhile now.The one works for teachers union and sounded like the higher ups in her office convinced her to vote for him.She thinks different now after I educated her a little!The other thought if he didn't vote for Obammer his kids would not get student loans,IDK where the heck he got that from.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

This joke is especially funny given Obama's recent horrifying statement during an ABC interview that he may stay in Washington D.C. after his second-term ends:

One sunny day in January, 2017, an old man approaches the White House from across Pennsylvania Avenue where he'd been sitting on a park bench. He speaks to the U.S. Marine standing guard and says, "I would like to go in and meet with President Obama." The Marine looks at the man and says, "Sir, Mr. Obama is no longer President and no longer resides here. "The old man says, "Okay," and walks away.

The following day the same man approaches the White House and says to the same Marine, "I would like to go in and meet with President Obama." The Marine again tells the man, "Sir, as I said yesterday, Mr. Obama is no longer President and no longer resides here." The man thanks him and again just walks away.

The third day the same man approaches the White House and speaks to the very same U.S. Marine, saying, "I would like to go in and meet with President Obama." The Marine, understandably agitated at this point, looks at the man and says, "Sir, this is the third day in a row you have been here asking to speak to Mr. Obama. I've told you already that Mr. Obama is no longer the President and no longer resides here. Don't you understand?"

The old man looks at the Marine and says,"Oh, I understand. I just love hearing it." The Marine snaps to attention, salutes, and says, "See you tomorrow, Sir!"

Ralph


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

Now I have no basis in what I'm going to type and I hope what I think will happen will not happen. But I wouldn't be surprised if something happens in the next year or 2 that will enable Obama to stay in office. Just a feeling. And no I don't listen to conspiracy radio or read conspiracy websites. I don't even watch Foxnews or listen to Glenn Beck and Rush Limbaugh anymore and haven't for the last 2 years or so. Is that article that rjmoses posted and there are others like it just a start?


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Teslan said:


> Is that article that rjmoses posted and there are others like it just a start?


Several weeks ago, Obama stated that he had one more campaign in him.

(http://news.yahoo.com/obama--%E2%80%98i-ve-got-one-more-campaign-in-me--for-obamacare-023741313.html).

Now he side-stepped into it that it was to help the ACA succeed.

But, pols often float an idea couched in other terms to see how the public might react to a phrase.

Being more than a little paranoid about political statements, I took it that the article was really a trial balloon to test how people might react to "one more campaign."

Then I saw the first article. And that just helped me think more about trial balloons.

Ralph


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I ain't gonna give a "Like This" to a damn thing in this thread.....nor am I going to comment on something that just might cause problems for me.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

Vol said:


> I ain't gonna give a "Like This" to a damn thing in this thread.....nor am I going to comment on something that just might cause problems for me.
> 
> Regards, Mike


Why would anything here cause you problems?


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Teslan said:


> Why would anything here cause you problems?


1984 (that's code, I'm just sayin)


----------



## sethd11 (Jan 1, 2012)

First post in the boiler room!. 
Honestly Obama could run again And uninformed voters would vote him in again and only 20% of those would even know he was running for a third term. 
I truly believe that we(conservatives) lost our younger voting base with our schools..I could elaborate but it is several pages of and state government Bull. Allen
Allen West or Hermain Cain could have been a new Ronald Reagan. Unfortunately the drive by media would have fabricated stories to fit they're agenda of slander. Probably would have supported a Chris Christie got president.. Total disaster


----------



## panhandle9400 (Jan 17, 2010)

You betcha just what we tax payers and once great country needs is more of this worthless corrupt liar ! Obama is bad news and so are his band of thieves . GOD save us ! Where has the balls went ? Have they all been paid off ? We seem to allow this scum to get away with everything ? Is this the new norm ? If it is it wont take long to buckle at the knees .Its a shame that our great country is being run like it is, great waste and it is paid for by YOU and I . PATHETIC and DANGEROUS . We have bred too many stupid/ lazy people and the pospotus knows it too. Greed breeds evil too. imo. thanks for the rant. btw liberal media propaganda smothers us too . sorry for my political incorrectness on stupid should of used '' low information '' lol . testing the waters ?


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

panhandle9400 said:


> You betcha just what we tax payers and once great country needs is more of this worthless corrupt liar ! Obama is bad news and so are his band of thieves . GOD save us ! Where has the balls went ? Have they all been paid off ? We seem to allow this scum to get away with everything ? Is this the new norm ? If it is it wont take long to buckle at the knees .Its a shame that our great country is being run like it is, great waste and it is paid for by YOU and I . PATHETIC and DANGEROUS . We have bred too many stupid/ lazy people and the pospotus knows it too. Greed breeds evil too. imo. thanks for the rant. btw liberal media propaganda smothers us too . sorry for my political incorrectness on stupid should of used '' low information '' lol . testing the waters ?


Atta boy.....get it off ur chest.....just keep workin, millions are depending on you....


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

The Devil is in the details.....

Regards, Mike

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/12/08/tpp-trade-agreement_n_4409211.html?icid=maing-grid7|maing14|dl1|sec1_lnk3%26pLid%3D416353


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Vol said:


> The Devil is in the details.....
> 
> Regards, Mike


No. I think the Devil is in Washington.

Ralph


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

rjmoses said:


> No. I think the Devil is in Washington.
> 
> Ralph


Yes, I agree and that is what I was referencing. 

Regards, Mike


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I cannot help but wonder if there is not alot more to this.....cold feet maybe?

Regards, Mike

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/12/12/mandela-ceremony-interpreter_n_4430973.html?icid=maing-grid7|main5|dl1|sec1_lnk3%26pLid%3D418621


----------



## RockyHill (Apr 24, 2013)

. . . . and "selfies" at a funeral are not appropriate. Period.

(I couldn't figure out how to post the link but everyone has probably already seen it too)

Shelia


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Here I got a link for you.

http://www.foxnews.com/politics/2013/12/11/obama-creates-international-incident-with-selfie-at-mandela-service/


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Politifact has bestowed a award to our potus.....liar of the year. All hail the king.

Regards, Mike

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/12/12/politifact-lie-of-the-year-2013-obama-health-care_n_4435389.html


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Hail to our glorious leader!


----------



## sethd11 (Jan 1, 2012)

I just cannot figure out why the media supports him so much. Is it because their socialist ideology is the same? And because of that they just look over his many flaws and blatant insults to our Allies? And then if that's the case how did all these morons get taught to be socialists? Bad parenting? College? The very same media? I'm am really confused in how this happened, that my generation is basically lost all common sense on how big the government should be. It is almost like they have never picked up a history book and read how the big communist (socialist) Soviet Union was massive government and the people that didn't go to the gulags starved to death, because cause massive government run farms couldn't grow enough food. duh. And to top it off, even when people see how wasteful the government is, they still want the government to control healthcare, one of the most important systems in the U.S. The administration out of D.C. Promotes waste and corruption while preaching how clean and forth right they are. I just don't understand how people are so dumb.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I think a lot of it revolves around political correctness and white guilt. 
Where it all goes wrong is when you assume is you GIVE somebody something, it will make them better off instead of earning it on your own. Liberals want to TAKE from the hard working and successful and GIVE it to the lazy. They think this creates a fair and equal society.

My grandfather was the first generation of my family to come here in the early 1930's to the filthy neighborhoods of Philadelphia. The same ones that are now filled with people who won't work or illegal immigrants. He spoke no English and. he had a 3rd grade education. To date nobody in our extensive family network of 100's of people has ever taken any public assistance and would be ashamed to do so. We all made it, never owned any slaves, never inherited any money, never took a handout from private or government agencies. One of the first in my extended family to go to college was my uncle Ken, who went on to be CEO of a huge energy company. The list of achievements is impressive and I still challenge myself everyday to equal their accomplishments.


----------

